# Anyone interested in a Bull Red contest



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have always wanted to do one but from a boat.
We can do a catch photo release ( photo with tocken ) given at capt meeting
6-8 hours
Top 3 pay out
20 dollar buy in 
At the gulf breeze launch *3mb

Is anyone else interested


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yes  only if kayaks are allowed


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

And no one can run me over!


----------



## Motor-Boat (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like a hustle to me. I've seen the pics. You dangerous!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep if I can pick the date. Will be embarrassing. But you the pro I will give you that. Oh and as long as it goes until around midnight on a full moon the last of the month of August. Well nevermind there are to many rules. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> And no one can run me over!



Can we just hook ya to the boat and tow ya off!!! You know he said bull, not poon!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


You know I'm in Josh as long as I'm off!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

...night or day?....and when...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153- It would be at night as for a specific date it would be directed towards the end of August last weekend, but we need more recruitment. spread the word.

artificial or bait 
kayak or boat


motor boat - 
Yes Im a fan of catching bulls but so far everyone who's posted on this thread is no stranger to it by any means :thumbup:
There is a handful of guys I know that are very dangerous in the ways of catching bulls.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in. Gonna be fishing anyway. Night. I am all over that!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Who's going to direct traffic at the bridge?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

2 more questions. 1. Is it per person or per boat? Does not matter just wondering. 2. I launch from my lift and where I am gonna fish is no where near 3mb boat launch. You gotta launch there we will need to pass on the tournament. If not required me and my fishing partner will be glad to go against the Pro. We old and need to be back in around midnight so we only fish a couple miles from home.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIO - Yep, I'm interested, and so is my neighbor, but I'm on a cruise that weekend - anniversary celebration.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

C'mon boys, we know this won't be a competition if I'm allowed to enter....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> C'mon boys, we know this won't be a competition if I'm allowed to enter....


Heck Sawyer, I'll catch one fer ya!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> LIO - Yep, I'm interested, and so is my neighbor, but I'm on a cruise that weekend - anniversary celebration.


So what ur saying is; you can make it?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh: I'll pass - ANNIVERSARY!!! I'm certain you'll have another that I'll be able to play in...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Josh: I'll pass - ANNIVERSARY!!! I'm certain you'll have another that I'll be able to play in...


Hahahaha yep well a early happy anniversary to yah and congrats on another Year :thumbsup: thats awesome and impressive.

I hope to catch a keeper like that one day:yes: Although Ill probably just mount her on the wall between the sailfish and Buck


----------

